# Cruisin' the Conejo Route?



## Frogger (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm from Northern California, so I'm not familiar with Thousand Oaks. I was hoping to estimate the 100 mile century route and download it into my GPS, but I was unable to figure it out the route from the route descriptions. Does anyone have a route sheet for 100 mile ride? or maybe a little more details on the route like which are the major roads used in the century? Any information such as road profile or hints would help. Thanks!

Frogger


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't have the exact route, but can probably piece it together, more or less, from the CVC site.

The last time I did it the start/finish was at the corner of Hillcrest and Larwrence in Newbury Park. Take Hillcrest approx. 3 miles East to the BofA start of the CVC weekly rides. Pickup the Rockstore Ride  here. Follow the Rockstore Ride to a point between miles 24.5 and 28.6 on that route slip. Turn left on Potrero Road. 

Pick up the Hidden Valley route at mile 15.4. Proceed to a point between miles 23.5 and 24.8 on that route, turning left at Lynn Road.

Now look at the Port Hueneme route. You're picking that up a couple of miles before mile 7.5. Follow this route to mile 41.6.

You'll now follow the Moorpark route back to the BofA and 3 miles West to the start/tfinish. This route slip is not well anotated, but I think from where you pick it up to the finish is about 20 miles.

There are plenty of ways in which the details may differ, but I think this is the basic route.

HTH


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Talk to nesdog on this thread. Scroll down to post #18.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 6, 2004)

*Thanks for info! (nm)*

:thumbsup:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I did that ride a few years ago, and one thing I would definitely suggest is bringing arm warmers and a vest, and maybe long fingered gloves. The year I did it, we rode up into a thick marine layer at the top of the Rockstore climb, and it was basically raining and wet (and cold) until we did the final drop out of Hidden Valley on to the Camarillo plain. It took a lot of the fun out of the descents. Meanwhile, back in Newberry Park, it was 100 degrees. If it is overcast at the start, be prepared for anything! It was a good ride, and a good route.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 6, 2004)

*Thanks, few other centuries were like that too! (nm)*

:thumbsup:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still on the fence whether to do this ride or not.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

roadfix said:


> I'm still on the fence whether to do this ride or not.


Well, FWIW, it's a bright, cool day in Newbury Park. Perfect riding weather.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I decided to do this ride as there will be a bunch of BikeForums people out there doing this ride as well. I'll be doing the century route. Hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I just came back from the ride. We had great company, great support, and an excellent ride!


----------



## Frogger (Feb 6, 2004)

*Fun Ride!*

Great weather. I might have been a little over-dressed, but I was comfortable. My only complain was that there were too many stop lights. 

Did you download your free picture from photocrazy.com?

Here a thumbnail picture of me in the ride:

View attachment 87692


Frogger


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Frogger said:


> Did you download your free picture from photocrazy.com?


Not yet..... but someone snapped this shot of me:


----------

